# 86 300zx turbo



## SATURNTERMINATOR (Nov 12, 2004)

well guys i hate to do it but i have to sell my Z, its been a good car but its time to move on, im planning to move down to tennessee with my parents and start school down there and i need something more practical with more seats lol, and less expensive parts, so i think im going to go for a cheao beater saturn for a daily and use the extra cash to help move my cracka butt, if anyones interested heres the ebay link.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&rd=1&item=4529146128&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

if nothing else tell me what you think, the engine pic is a little outdated the car now has some custom saturn electric fans installed and the top cover is off the timing cover, and it has a cone intake filter

do any of you guys think 1100 is too much to ask? thanks


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

damn i wish i could get it, i have enough for the car but shipping will cost more than the purchase


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Thats a pretty car. If it wasn't an automatic, I'd be all over it. Shipping would be a problem though. I just bought a motorcycle today, anyway.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Thats a pretty car. If it wasn't an automatic, I'd be all over it. Shipping would be a problem though. I just bought a motorcycle today, anyway.



I knew you'd do it eventually. PM me what you got.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Where are you moving to in Tennessee, and where are you going to school?

I'm currently at UTK.


----------



## SATURNTERMINATOR (Nov 12, 2004)

im moving down to sevierville area by gatlinburg, not sure about school, im applying to u of t right now


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SATURNTERMINATOR said:


> im moving down to sevierville area by gatlinburg, not sure about school, im applying to u of t right now


Cool thats not to far from campus. UT is a good school a bit big but I love it.


----------



## SATURNTERMINATOR (Nov 12, 2004)

SOLD for 1426 on ebay :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SATURNTERMINATOR said:


> SOLD for 1426 on ebay :cheers:


Good job. :thumbup: Would sold for $5k at a dealership out here.........


----------



## SATURNTERMINATOR (Nov 12, 2004)

hahaha, im happy i only paid 1k for the car last year and maybe only put 200 bucks into it and got to drive it, cant be mad at that.


----------

